# Well Ladys



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Where the heck are our ladys at ? Cooking? Cleaning ?  ,Michi


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Not much here. Just the normal summer things.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was out on Erie the other day. First time on that lake. We caught our limit but I got sick as a dog! I have never got sick like that before!  Two days later and I still don't feel quite right.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Been working and chasing two kids around the house. One's 2 and one will turn 1yr old next month.
Been shooting my bow and hitting the Bay occasionally for eyes.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I was out on Erie the other day. First time on that lake. We caught our limit but I got sick as a dog! I have never got sick like that before!  Two days later and I still don't feel quite right.


 
Erie gets a little chopy. I hope you feel better soon ,if not can I have those wallies to eat:evil:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Helping my husband build a new workshop...after tearing down the old one which was ready to fall down. We just finished putting the steel exterior walls on today. Got to put in some foam insulators next, then start on the roofing. After I upload the latest pictures, I'll add the link to the webshots album....this is NOT a project I expected to be doing in my late 50's! But, I guess it's keeping me young...or something 



Here's the link to the full picture documentation of the project so far...
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/572896231OeNqzn?vhost=home-and-garden


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Erie gets a little chopy. I hope you feel better soon ,if not can I have those wallies to eat:evil:


Sorry Eddie, I don't feel THAT bad LOL. Better today and hoping to get back out there next week.

Lauren, that is one heck of a project!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I was out on Erie the other day. First time on that lake. We caught our limit but I got sick as a dog! I have never got sick like that before!  Two days later and I still don't feel quite right.


Whatever. You have been preparing for grouse camp and getting fitted for your new dishwashing gloves! J/K of course.

Are you going to make it to camp this year?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Just busy with life it self I suppose. Fishing my in land lake a bit, doing improvements to the property and house. 

However, August is here. Salmon is just a few weeks away. Then, all hell will break loose. lol


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Doing outside work... and riding the motorcycles...enjoying the sun while it lasts.


----------

